# to all filipinos!!!! pls help me........



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

elow... i still haven't found a place to buy cheap piranhas here in manila... do you guys know any breeders where i could buy piranhas???


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Go to CARTIMAR... CODE NAME is "POGI".... post pix here soon.. MABUHAY!!!!!

Oh! ask CAMOTEKID coz he mentioned that he got his Ps for P250.00.. i just don't know where he bought it...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=2008


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

when i go back to P.I i am gonna make sure to hit up camotekid I wanna setup my cousin with a P tank !!

good luck on your search pare and post up pics of your Ps when u get them!!


----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

wasabi-glow said:


> Go to CARTIMAR... CODE NAME is "POGI".... post pix here soon.. MABUHAY!!!!!
> 
> Oh! ask CAMOTEKID coz he mentioned that he got his Ps for P250.00.. i just don't know where he bought it...
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=2008


i've been to cartimar but they wer asking me P500.00 for 1 P....... isnt that too much? where can i find Ps for only P250.00???? thnx for the reply........


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

marcurius said:


> Go to CARTIMAR... CODE NAME is "POGI".... post pix here soon.. MABUHAY!!!!!
> 
> Oh! ask CAMOTEKID coz he mentioned that he got his Ps for P250.00.. i just don't know where he bought it...
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showuser=2008


i've been to cartimar but they wer asking me P500.00 for 1 P....... isnt that too much? where can i find Ps for only P250.00???? thnx for the reply........
[/quote]
Well, camotekid said that he bought his pygos 2 years ago..so the price may have inflated na rin kagaya ng GAS..nyahahaha!!! I don't know.. just PM him. Check mo pare ung profile ni Camotekid then ask him na lng.

Ingat ka na lng kay ATE GLORIA..mabangis na PIRANHA yan..LOL!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey dude, how big is that 500 bucks? my 250 Php/Piranha were bought last 2 years ago for 2 inches. But as for now, where the seized piranha issue at the airport is as hot as hell (for the last 2 weeks), breeders and black market merchants might jack up the prices because of the hype and the so-called hot pursuant of authorities. A while ago at a primetime local documentary tv show, (i think somekinda Mel & Jay thing) they had this segment about P's in the Phils due to this big issue thing about these seized viscious killers that our authorities continue to inject to every mind of filipinos. The tv crew interviewed some local breeders but didnt showed their faces and never told where they can be located (what an interview). And wtf, one of those guys has an elong and some other serras!!! He said he was an importer of P's. Now why cant I find even one serra from the illegal traders in Cartimar?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

camotekid said:


> hey dude, how big is that 500 bucks? my 250 Php/Piranha were bought last 2 years ago for 2 inches. But as for now, where the seized piranha issue at the airport is as hot as hell (for the last 2 weeks), breeders and black market merchants might jack up the prices because of the hype and the so-called hot pursuant of authorities. A while ago at a primetime local documentary tv show, (i think somekinda Mel & Jay thing) they had this segment about P's in the Phils due to this big issue thing about these seized viscious killers that our authorities continue to inject to every mind of filipinos. The tv crew interviewed some local breeders but didnt showed their faces and never told where they can be located (what an interview). And wtf, one of those guys has an elong and some other serras!!! He said he was an importer of P's. Now why cant I find even one serra from the illegal traders in Cartimar?


i watched that too in tfc it was sad because the serras where mistreated by the authorities no wonder they died

LOL i thought i was the only PINOY here LOL










you what this means right....

theres only room for one FLIP


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

they even friggin hyped that a breeding female piranha is being sold as high as 100,000 Php in the black market. duh! Theres really something FISHY going on.

But as for marcurius, i can suggest u to get a membership at PALHS forum site (its free), for i dont have any contact to any breeder. I remembered there are P breeders who sells P's in ther classifieds.

*PALHS Website*


----------



## Derek4real (Sep 10, 2005)

<<<< pinoy too

anong balita?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

> LOL i thought i was the only PINOY here LOL


gutom lang yan, mag JOLLIBEE ka muna!


----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

camotekid said:


> they even friggin hyped that a breeding female piranha is being sold as high as 100,000 Php in the black market. duh! Theres really something FISHY going on.
> 
> But as for marcurius, i can suggest u to get a membership at PALHS forum site (its free), for i dont have any contact to any breeder. I remembered there are P breeders who sells P's in ther classifieds.
> 
> *PALHS Website*


the ones i saw at cartimar were like only 2 inches for P500.00!!! i thought it was too much so i didnt buy any, coz b4 i bought my Ps for only P300 each... tnx anyways...


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

Derek4real said:


> > LOL i thought i was the only PINOY here LOL
> 
> 
> gutom lang yan, mag JOLLIBEE ka muna!


Tama yan!! gu2m lng yan..heheh.. am gonna go to Jollibee mamaya... yummmm!!! UBE PEARLCOOLERS my fave at PINOY SPAGHETTI and 3 piece chicken wid rice and sauce.. yummmm...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wasabi-glow said:


> > LOL i thought i was the only PINOY here LOL
> 
> 
> gutom lang yan, mag JOLLIBEE ka muna!


Tama yan!! gu2m lng yan..heheh.. am gonna go to Jollibee mamaya... yummmm!!! UBE PEARLCOOLERS my fave at PINOY SPAGHETTI and 3 piece chicken wid rice and sauce.. yummmm...








[/quote]
LOL

pacquiao could take him but the thing is that morales might be the favorite to win

anyways still rooting for pac man


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

marcurius said:


> they even friggin hyped that a breeding female piranha is being sold as high as 100,000 Php in the black market. duh! Theres really something FISHY going on.
> 
> But as for marcurius, i can suggest u to get a membership at PALHS forum site (its free), for i dont have any contact to any breeder. I remembered there are P breeders who sells P's in ther classifieds.
> 
> *PALHS Website*


the ones i saw at cartimar were like only 2 inches for P500.00!!! i thought it was too much so i didnt buy any, coz b4 i bought my Ps for only P300 each... tnx anyways...
[/quote]

Hey man, we also have a fury member named *tikbalang*. I think he got his P's from a breeder that he know of. Just send him a PM.


----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

camotekid said:


> they even friggin hyped that a breeding female piranha is being sold as high as 100,000 Php in the black market. duh! Theres really something FISHY going on.
> 
> But as for marcurius, i can suggest u to get a membership at PALHS forum site (its free), for i dont have any contact to any breeder. I remembered there are P breeders who sells P's in ther classifieds.
> 
> *PALHS Website*


the ones i saw at cartimar were like only 2 inches for P500.00!!! i thought it was too much so i didnt buy any, coz b4 i bought my Ps for only P300 each... tnx anyways...
[/quote]

Hey man, we also have a fury member named *tikbalang*. I think he got his P's from a breeder that he know of. Just send him a PM.








[/quote]

tnx.. tnx... na email ko na cya... and i already joined PALHS... tnx alot! pag naka score na ako ng Ps post ko d2 pics!


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

this is an excellent thread. mabuhay.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Omg i missed philipines Guys. mas maraming gimik dyan kesa dto samin.

Buti naman ngbebenta sila ng piranha mga barkada ko alam lang nila mga ahas lang and mostly reptiles


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

marcurius said:


> they even friggin hyped that a breeding female piranha is being sold as high as 100,000 Php in the black market. duh! Theres really something FISHY going on.
> 
> But as for marcurius, i can suggest u to get a membership at PALHS forum site (its free), for i dont have any contact to any breeder. I remembered there are P breeders who sells P's in ther classifieds.
> 
> *PALHS Website*


the ones i saw at cartimar were like only 2 inches for P500.00!!! i thought it was too much so i didnt buy any, coz b4 i bought my Ps for only P300 each... tnx anyways...
[/quote]

Hey man, we also have a fury member named *tikbalang*. I think he got his P's from a breeder that he know of. Just send him a PM.








[/quote]

tnx.. tnx... na email ko na cya... and i already joined PALHS... tnx alot! pag naka score na ako ng Ps post ko d2 pics!








[/quote]

goodluck on your search man. Keep us posted.


----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

mga tol... may naka PM na ako... this guy said he has a friend that is selling his RBPs for only P450 each, he has 5 RBPs and all of them are 6 inches! u guys think this is a good deal? or should i ask to lower the price?


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

good enough, but ask first how old is the P's. It might be 3-4 years old and its only six inches. A red belly can grow over 6 inches in a year. Bka kse nabansot kaya binebenta.


----------



## marcurius (Sep 18, 2005)

camotekid said:


> good enough, but ask first how old is the P's. It might be 3-4 years old and its only six inches. A red belly can grow over 6 inches in a year. Bka kse nabansot kaya binebenta.


oic... anyways they said they would send pics of the Ps in my email... as soon as i get the pics i'll try to post it here... so you guys could judge...


----------



## iam7617115 (Apr 13, 2005)

oh man i thought i was the only filipino on these forums too... hahaha

isn't 500P only 10 dollars? cause its 50P to the dollar. thats not that bad.


----------



## pangkel (Oct 4, 2005)

finally pinoy peeps n mahilig sa piranha! osit mga pogi.. baka mern n kayo alam n bago breeder?! para makabili n rin ako.. ty!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey pangkel welcome aboard.

Just read first on the pinned topics for real infos. It helps alot of newbies.

Goodluck man!


----------



## jonathan27 (Mar 13, 2005)

proud noypi din ako







...

my bro got his "Pogi" in cartimar a year ago dun sa likod......P250 1 1/2"

eto sya before....










eto na sya now....










is this a male or a female???

problema ko pang pares sa kanya anyone here from down south?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

lookin good dude :nod:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

im filipino


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

jiggy said:


> im filipino


wow never knew u were


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

pogi ang piranha mo
(did i say that right? to my cousins and freinds im either whitewahsed or bacon







)
u cant tell wether its male or female. Gonna wait till u get it a partner and wait till they breed then u can tell if its a male or female.


----------



## jonathan27 (Mar 13, 2005)

rocker said:


> pogi ang piranha mo
> (did i say that right? to my cousins and freinds im either whitewahsed or bacon
> 
> 
> ...


tnx dude...may nakausap kasi ako before na breeder and he said na pag males "daw" may black spots sa body and pag females "daw" ay wala.....so i concluded that my brothers fish is a male since meron syang spots sa body nya.....now i am confused







.....


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

jonathan27 said:


> pogi ang piranha mo
> (did i say that right? to my cousins and freinds im either whitewahsed or bacon
> 
> 
> ...


tnx dude...may nakausap kasi ako before na breeder and he said na pag males "daw" may black spots sa body and pag females "daw" ay wala.....so i concluded that my brothers fish is a male since meron syang spots sa body nya.....now i am confused







.....
[/quote]
the guy was wrong then. o well at leats u got one healthy looking p


----------



## jonathan27 (Mar 13, 2005)

rocker said:


> pogi ang piranha mo
> (did i say that right? to my cousins and freinds im either whitewahsed or bacon
> 
> 
> ...


tnx dude...may nakausap kasi ako before na breeder and he said na pag males "daw" may black spots sa body and pag females "daw" ay wala.....so i concluded that my brothers fish is a male since meron syang spots sa body nya.....now i am confused







.....
[/quote]
the guy was wrong then. o well at leats u got one healthy looking p








[/quote]

yup i guess he was....anyways tnx for the infos...post some queries soon....


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

eat balot


----------



## jonathan27 (Mar 13, 2005)

spoondc2 said:


> eat balot


syempre pinoy eh....


----------



## rc_dude (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

who da pekpek are you ??


----------



## worm (Jan 10, 2006)

anybody looking for rbp's pa ba? im selling some, 200each around 1-1.5inch palang. txt me nalang at 09185220630


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

worm said:


> anybody looking for rbp's pa ba? im selling some, 200each around 1-1.5inch palang. txt me nalang at 09185220630


Pre!! that's an awsome price!!!!! I know someone who wants to get em at that price.. I'll let him know now.


----------



## DR. HANNIBAL LECTER (Jan 21, 2006)

Cartimar last price Php180.oo


----------



## DR. HANNIBAL LECTER (Jan 21, 2006)

i have six of 1.5" for 180php got it at cartimar.










nagtatago yun dalawa sa likod.










heto pa!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

OK.. I have no idea what conversations are going on in this thread.. and Im flip. Sad...

Anyways, Im not sure where to buy Ps, but I know a place near Tondo where they sell common SH for cheap!!







As mentioned Kamote Kid, Tik and one other member have posted where they got their stuff from.


----------



## jonathan27 (Mar 13, 2005)

DR. HANNIBAL LECTER said:


> i have six of 1.5" for 180php got it at cartimar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice set-up and fishes bro







.....

try ko ulit mag post ng new pics nung Pogi ko,hehehe


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

lol didnt know there were so many filipinos on here. weird. lets make a list lol. add yourselves. just to see how many there are here.
----------
1) Flip


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Flip said:


> lol didnt know there were so many filipinos on here. weird. lets make a list lol. add yourselves. just to see how many there are here.
> ----------
> 1) Flip


Hi-Jacked Thread!!! Thread Derailment!!









Make a new thread in the Lounge. It'll be easier...


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

hey guys, didn't expect to see a lot of pinoy's in here.. anyways, since were talking about where to get piranhas here in the phil, does anybody know where i could get a different kind of piranha? you know other than rbps.. thanks


----------



## DR. HANNIBAL LECTER (Jan 21, 2006)

p1ranha said:


> hey guys, didn't expect to see a lot of pinoy's in here.. anyways, since were talking about where to get piranhas here in the phil, does anybody know where i could get a different kind of piranha? you know other than rbps.. thanks


Im looking also, let me inform you when ever i get other kind of piranha.


----------



## ronnie (Jul 21, 2005)

alam ko bro may black piranha d2 sa pinas pero di rin alam kung saan kukunin...

mahirap naman na kasi kumuha ng piranha d2..panay red belly lang e


----------



## Shakatak (Jan 29, 2006)

Yeah, is someone out there who knows where to get another type of piranha aside from RBPs. 'Coz the red bellies are the most common piranha you can find either in Cartimar or in Arranque market. hey guys if anyone knows where just give me a shout will yah?


----------



## Shakatak (Jan 29, 2006)

By the way got 4 RBP in a 150 gallon tank
Here it is.... sorry for the pics quality


----------



## ROB_B (May 17, 2006)

i am looking for some rbp's. i used to have eight 5-6inch p's but sadly 6 of them died shortly. later got 15 more that were around 1.5inches but sadly all 15 died as well. now i'm left with only two 5-6inch p's. help me find some more. send me a pm or email me at [email protected]

thanks guys.

i'll post some pics of my p's the next time i clean my tank...


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

guys pinoy toh...... i got mine p60 lang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sa xavierville! late feb this yr ko alng sila nakuha,.,,,,, pero kakilala lang ung binebentahan nila.... pero not sure kung meron parin cuz recently meron na t.v na-raid isang house sa xavierville... meron pond breeder ng p's! sana hindi sila yun..

breeding season ngyn dito.... kaya mkakahanap ka nyan! dude mahal nung p450 isa.... peace!!!


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

wow, old post....


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

oops! didnt get to check the date! haha peace


----------

